# Seeking Employment



## Go Nuke (20 June 2008)

Hi all.

As a fan of ASF I thought I would throw a request out there and start a thread that others might like to use.

I know that alot of people on here that invest in the share market especially the resource stocks, also work for mining companies in some way shape or form.

I'm a Boilermaker living in QLD and I'm looking for Fly in/ Fly out work but have been struggling to find any.
I'm not looking to be away from home for extended periods of time, as it would put too much of a strain on my relationship. And no amount of money is worth that in my book.

But I am flexible and open to discussion.

So if anyone out there amongst us ASF's knows someone  or a company looking to employ a Boilermaker with 10yrs experience for Fly in/Out work please send me either an email or PM me so we can take things to the next level.

Oh and longer term I'm aiming at Maintenance Planning. So I'm keen to develop a career in that field too if anyone hears of anything.
Ive already started gaining experience in that area by taking on a job as a maintenance Coordinator with a Mulit national company.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thx and happy trading/Investing all

Andrew (aka Go Nuke)      :microwave


----------



## tech/a (21 June 2008)

There would be Employement agencies which specialise in filling positions for the mining industry.

Track down who they are ---then make up an impressive resume.
Worth getting this done professionally.

Even one thats going to an agency---first impressions count and you wont be there---well not immediately.
Make sure its really nicely bound (Even leather) with plenty of photo's---people look at photos more than reading blurb.

http://www.google.com.au/search?sou...ployment&btnG=Google+Search&meta=cr=countryAU

Quick google got this up.


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2008)

Go Nuke, I like the idea of the thread. ASF has a lot of members who have contacts who may be able to assist others.

Tech is right in that approaching a recruiting company may provide a better service for you, and many more contacts. 

I can assist with your CV if you like. My wife has a background in HR and recruitment and I'd be happy to help you work on it. Send me a PM with email details. 

All the best,
kennas


----------



## njc.corp (21 June 2008)

Nuke u had a look at the fmg site-

they got a bit of jobs going on-

it seems they have a good worker vs coporate relationship

i dont know what u would fit in but its worth a look-

Thanks

Nick--


----------



## SM Junkie (21 June 2008)

I think you should totally explore relocating to a mining area and forget fly in/fly out.  Not only will you get the benefit of a good income, but most of the major companies also offer other great benefits like housing, electricity, return flights to your home, etc.  I am talking from my own experience and I think it is worth considering.  Families that have come to the Pilbara have the opportunity of setting themselves up for life and really put some money away.

I have also seen the terrible impact that fly in/fly out can have on family dynamics, having worked with separating couples. You would need an extremely strong relationship and a lot of trust and flexibility to make it work.

It might be a good idea to take the time to visit a location to see if it is some where you and your family could live and spend the time making contacts.  In rural areas, relationships are key to finding the opportunities.

Good luck


----------



## Bloveld (21 June 2008)

Speaking of resumes.
The best resumes I have ever seen were from the divers working on offshore rigs. More like a glossy magazine than a document, full of colour photos of the rigs an gear they had worked on.
That was in the mid 90's. Now days anybody could whip them up on a home pc.
Body shops are a great way to get into mining, but there is absolutley no job security. And agencies may not always be honest to the employees or the client.
Quite a few places doing 8 days on 6 off here in WA, dont know about Queensland.


----------



## Stan 101 (21 June 2008)

Go Nuke, 

I was in Mackay last week on business and several prominent employment agencies advertising for trades for fly in fly out work. They organise all tickets and medicals etc.

I know one was at the 4 ways on the intersection of Bridge and Nebo Rd.
There was one in town on the corner of Gordon and one block back (toward the showgrounds) from Mackay Central. There were others.
If you are serious I would jump on a flight and hire a car and do a drive around. With the skills you have mentioned, you'd probably only need to fly back home to organise your removalist.

Yellowpages.com.au is also your friend. I need to be back there at some stage in the next few weeks, so if I remember I'll grab some employment agency details if I remember. Others here might use them, too.


Cheers,


----------



## jtb (21 June 2008)

Hey Nuke,

Haven't you got  any construction going on over there atm?
Nicer to be home every night (even if you are doing 6 day weeks imo).

The novelty of FIFO wears out very quickly and when you work out the hours your doing its nowhere near as attractive as it was a few years ago.

Whats your missus do? 
If you've got your heart set on FIFO- is there something she can do out there also?
Drive a truck, admin, cook, garden, clean etc?
That way your time off is together and you don't get any of the grief that sometimes comes with trust issues etc.

If your a teatotal, non-smoking, fitness fanatic you can save some dough but theres easier ways these days.

As to 'Planning' I'd recommend doing some SAP training (more the better), work with PROJECT etc. Aptitude with these programs will far outweigh experience in the job and as you would know, common sense (unfortunately very uncommon) is a planner/scheduler/co-ordinators greatest asset and will let you go a long way if you're prepared to bite off more than you think you can chew.

If it rings your bell specialise in outage planning and then you can contract.
Big $$$ but like anything else, responsibility comes with the bucks.

Good luck either way mate as its always exciting stepping out of your comfort zone


----------



## CoffeeKing (21 June 2008)

Go Nuke,

I have done FIFO twice from the Pilbara...
First with RIO from Paraburdoo to Brisbane for 3 years, then 2 years to Perth
this was 14 days on 14 days off, company airfare to Perth only, flying elsewhere will cost you the extra, from either Paraburdoo or Port Hedland you get a flight on the day you finish and the red eye out of Perth gets you into Brisbane around 0530 the next morning, this is one of the easiest flights to get for a FIFO position as you are not travelling or overnighting for any extended period ( depending on where in QLD you are )
Second with a contract job from Port Hedland to Newcastle but this was only 10 weeks at 14 days on 7 days off, a lot harder with only one week off as travelling and organising flights was the hardest to newcastle.
If you lived in Cairns, you go Perth-Alice-Cairns return.
Getting as cheap an airfare as you can is the first thing, having a flight delay is the second biggest problem, and these happen.
Weigh up the prospect of being away when things are happening at home and if your other half works while you are home, you still miss out on a lot.

It's good money, but, if your present job requires a change maybe a 12 month trial at FIFO, could you gain employment back home after 12 months away.
My wife and I don't have kids, this made it a lot easier for us as we could move around a lot more, must admit the extra money has always come in handy.
It's a big decision, think long and hard on it, be happy with your choice...
What about Mt isa, anything out there?

Few boilermaker vacancies on SEEK, gives you an idea of what they pay and the type of FIFO up in the Pilbara anyhow...


----------



## tadpole (21 June 2008)

hi nuke,

my husband has been in the mining industry for 10 years. we lived residential (small mining town) for the first 3 years. not a bad life, very simple, no fuss, no bother, kind of life. it is what you make of it. the men have no problems, good job, good money their happy. on the other hand the women seem to find adjusting to this way of life harder. i have always found mining companies very accommodating to the wives (look after the wife and the husband stays, get my drift?) anyway, i have noticed that a lot of wives miss their mums & dads, believe it or not. have seen a few simply pack up and go home. 

my husband also has done 5 years flyin/flyout. i never did figure out which was worse, being the one flying out or the one staying at home.

honestly, its not a bad life either. but after 5 years it wore very thin.  henseforth we went back residential. would we do it again? probably.


----------



## Miner (22 June 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Hi all.
> 
> As a fan of ASF I thought I would throw a request out there and start a thread that others might like to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Go Nuke (22 June 2008)

WOW!!

Im astounded at all the replies from everyone!

Thanks so much. wow.

Ive only got a few mins today so I will make this brief and reply further in depth Monday.
First of all I grew up in Tom Price in the Pilbara so im not stranger to living in a mining town
My dad worked for Hammersly Iron.

Thanks Kennas for your generous offer with the CV. I may send you what I have and build on that

Thanks Stan 101 for the Mackay tips. i'll look into that.

Hey jtb, the position Ive just taken within my current company as a maintenace co ordinator.....is because they use SAP!
Ive noticed mining companies looking for people with experience with it so i jumped at the chance to gain some xp with it and try bridge that massive gap going from on tools to off them.

CoffeKing...You obviously know where Tom Price is mate

Ive run out of time for today guys but I cant thank you all enough for taking the time to resond to me.
Its made me feel really good actually that people out there actually care.lol

Hope you have all had a great weekend!

Catcha later in the week.

Andrew


----------



## prawn_86 (22 June 2008)

Great thread GN.

I might throw my details out there...

Im a penultimate yr Finance and Marketing student. Looking for eityher paid internships for the 08/09 summer holiday period (dec - feb), or for a role when i graduate. 

Would happily work in either Finance or Marketing industry, or departments. 

Any prospective employers PM for more details


----------



## JTLP (22 June 2008)

Indeed top thread Go Nuke (sorry to jack it from you!)

I've just completed my degree in commerce (mkting & bus.law) and was actually looking for an opportunity to work abroard (i.e. US of A). Does anybody know the best way to do this (sponsorship etc)???

Does anybody have any contacts they could hook a young man up with?

Many thanks

JTLP


----------



## Go Nuke (23 June 2008)

> Indeed top thread Go Nuke (sorry to jack it from you!)




Your certainly not mate

I ran it by Joe before I started the post as I didn't want to turn ASF into an employment website LOL. But he liked the idea too.

Thanks for that info on the flight details CoffeeKing.I live in brisbane so it should be easy with flights.
My girlfriend works for Honeywell. I'm sure alot of you know of them.
She just got a promotion here in brisbane, so although she could get a job with a mining company she has family close by and works with a great bunch of people.
Personaly, i'm happy to work around her career as she enjoys her job more than myself
Giving the fly in/ out option a go for say a short term 12 months would be fine with me.
After all....I'm looking at doing it for the money. The experience is second  IF i were to get a planning job. Actually experience in planning is very important for me as its hard to come by and is aimed at setting myself up a future career off the tools. I don't particularly want to be breathing in welding fumes in my late 30's - 40's etc

We need the money to buy a house at the moment. Working in the city just doesn't cut it and we will forever be playing catch up with the rediculous realestate prices if I don't find something else.
Ive talked this over with my g/f and she knows that if I had to do fly in/ out, its for the benifit of us and our future.

Ive told her I'm not even thinking of starting a family without buying a house first as if we don't buy one first we'll be forever renting...and thats not what i want.
Telling this to a 34yr old g/f is probably tough for her...knowing that there may be a real chance that she never has kids...(or even a dog for that matter. The downside of living in a unit) So we understand the sacrifice it will take to get ahead in life.

_Miner_ to answer your questions.

Unfortunately I'm not a coded welder, though I have done test plates with MIG and TIG to ASME IX standard in the 1 and 2G positions only. ( My current employers cheap way for getting me qualified to suit there needs  )

Ive thought about getting my ticket especially for TIG as I'm pretty confident I would pass it easily. I guess I put it off because of my focus at getting off the tools. Hence the reson i took the currant postion to gain SAP experience.

I have registerd with Rio,Bhp,Theiss,Zinifex. I am about to apply for a maintenace planner job with FMG but i wont hold my breath on that one as i just don't have experience. (But hey nothing ventured, nothing gained right)

I looked at Macmahon the other week but there was nothing for me.
HEAPS of postions for (for lack of a better term) white collar jobs but you hit the nail right on the head in regards to workers from the Phillipines, Koreans etc.
To an extent I'm kinda bitter about that because they are taking a job that I could be getting BUT in fairness I'm not willing to move for the job. Also with these guys filling the skilled void it keeps my wages down. Hardly a good thing from where Im sitting now.
In fact like so many others I'm sure, I now consider myself a _below average Australian_ as I dont meet the national average income of around $58-$60K per year. (We all know that average is way out of whack! )

Anywa, i'll be sure to follow up everyones suggestions and goodluck to all you others that post your skills on here!!

Go Nuke


----------



## 2BAD4U (23 June 2008)

Go Nuke

Not sure if it's what your looking for or considered, but I work in the meat industry and I know that the abattoirs are looking for maintenance people. Alot of big abattoirs in QLD and paying good money, so may be worth a look.

Cheers


----------



## jman2007 (23 June 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> I ran it by Joe before I started the post as I didn't want to turn ASF into an employment website LOL. But he liked the idea too.
> 
> After all....I'm looking at doing it for the money. The experience is second  IF i were to get a planning job. Actually experience in planning is very important for me as its hard to come by and is aimed at setting myself up a future career off the tools.




Hey great idea for a thread! 

Go Nuke I would definitely chase up those agencies that Stan 101 mentioned if you are serious about fifo, and it sounds like you are.

May I recommend that you look into obtaining your ticket for working in confined spaces, and working at heights, (you may already have them) as these are looked upon very favourably, and at some sites would be mandatory.

Of course everyone is attracted to fifo for the money, which is creating headaches for a lot of employers, as the cut-throat competition for staff means that employees can shop around and flit from one job to another chasing the best deal. Unfortunately we're also seeing a lot of maintenance and repair jobs being conducted with only a short-term solution in mind. But when you know that you're only going to be there for 6 weeks before going on to the next site, I guess you can't blame them not wanting to fix something for the long-term. Some HR Managers call it the "Contractor Mentality".

If you can approach one of the mining comapnies directly and demonstrate (eg through your previous work history) that you would be a "loyal" employee and want to stick around for at least 12-18 months, this is the kind of thing that goes down well, and you'd be doing yourself a massive favour. Being employed directly by a mining company, ass opposed to doing contract work through an agency is another thing you willl need to weigh up.

Cheers
jman


----------



## mike85 (24 June 2008)

hey guys,
im currently studying Economics and Financial Planning in Perth, and looking for some casual work within the Financial Planning industry. I am only a first year, second semester student but am really keen to start getting some experience in this industry. I understand i will be starting out as basically the office monkey but that is fine with me.

If anyone knows of such a position available or even a good place to look please let me know, any help will be muchly appreciated...

thanks
mike


----------



## Miner (24 June 2008)

Go Nuke said:


> Your certainly not mate
> 
> IAfter all....I'm looking at doing it for the money. The experience is second  IF i were to get a planning job. Actually experience in planning is very important for me as its hard to come by and is aimed at setting myself up a future career off the tools. I don't particularly want to be breathing in welding fumes in my late 30's - 40's etc
> 
> ...





Go Nuke

Please try contacting Sherwood Consulting (Ian), Assetivity (Sandy) in Perth , The former one knows SAP well and probably you demonstrate to stay with them - they could train you. But unfortunately FIFO may not be an option, Consult www.whitepages.com.au for their contact. 

Rio in Weipa and Gladstone will be a good option for you if want to have a planner career. Learning on the job for SAP is the best as otherwise it is too expensive to learn

Since you are in Brisbane use the riotintocareers.com site and see what planner roles are there. I know lot many welders and fitters who turned out to be very good SAP planners. 
One way to enter will be as maintenance coordinator type role and then get the opportunity to learn SAP. People will love if you have the inclination

Please do not discount your strength as BM which helps a lot to move into maintenance planning

Good luck and hope you are having joy with your CV through Kennas and lot of good tips I saw from others

Do not give up -Many a times they do not advertise but send forced applications - never know

In Brisbane try John Davidson Associates and BDS consulting - they are good head hunters.


----------



## Go Nuke (24 June 2008)

Thanks Miner.

My girlfriends mum worked for Davidsons, but if its the same one your refering too, they really only specialise in white collar jobs...engineers etc.

Indeed Weipa nd especially Gladstone are probably my best bet as the work I am employed in now is with the valve industry that services the Alumina plants in Gladstone (QAL) and Gove (Alcan) in the N.T.

As i say, Ive taken a Maintenance Coordinator position where I'm working now, just for the SAP experience. Its a bit of a nightmare at the moment as my workplace was totaly unorganised with handing the reigns over too me and Ive been really thrown intot he deep end.

My only concern, is that it feels like I'm only learning SAP in relation to a few aspects like creating sales orders, planning of people to do the work, parts avalibility and shipping of valves etc. Not alot with actualy "Maintenance Planning" 
Still SAP xp as you say is invaluable, no matter what you do with it.

You sound well versed in the area of SAP miner.
Perhaps you could PM me with how you know so much about it. i'd be keen to hear more.

Thx for your support mate 

Oh I just read the exta info in your profile.
A consultant hey.
I like that word..consultant. It oozes $$$$  haha


----------



## Go Nuke (24 June 2008)

I see Miner that Assetivity trains people in using such systems as SAP.

Just thought I would have a quick dig at my employer here.
What they did was send about 5 guys (accountant, engineer etc) down to N.S.W to get "official" SAP training, then those guys came back and taught everyone else.
Its kinda like Chinese whispers now with pretty poor training at my end imo.

I guess to sum it up...My mulinational company is TIGHT!:bad:
or just trying to stay competitive with India & China rofl.

Thanks for highlighing those companies for me to check out though!


----------



## modandm (27 January 2010)

*L3 CFA Candidate seeking entry level job in broking/planning/wealth or CF/IB Sydney*

Hi

As per subject I am a level 3 CFA candidate with conjoint degrees majoring in Finance Accounting and Economics.  I have recently moved to Sydney from Auckland in search of opportunities in these areas.  I have a good knowledge of the ASX.

For my CV please email jamesforeman99@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## tigerboi (27 January 2010)

*Re:nuke you need to change your attitude*

this is the reason your struggling nuke...your attitude is not what bosses are looking for,ill do fifo but not for too long...it doesnt work like that.

bosses want can do people they can rely on not someone half arsed who spends half the day on the phone to the mrs.

take my job for instance,i do tarcutta changeovers from chipping norton...the previous driver took 14 hours to do a 10 hour job as he would go to sleep at marulan when the truck & trailers should be in the depot,unloaded & reloaded onto the local rigids.

i got the job 3 months ago...i leave at around 6.00pm each night arrive tarcutta 10.15-10.30...change over leave at 11.00-11.30 pm get back to depot usually 3.00-4.00am,back the trailers in,pull the curtains back...go home.the local guys arrive at 5.15am.im at home in bed.love it

the boss loves me coz i dont cost him heaps of cash by having empty trucks waiting around...its all about attitude & this is the best mob ive worked for.

best i reckon is fly over hire a car & go knock on doors,show you are prepared to get stuck in,instead of saying...i am flexible...tb







Go Nuke said:


> I'm not looking to be away from home for extended periods of time, as it would put too much of a strain on my relationship. And no amount of money is worth that in my book.
> 
> But I am flexible and open to discussion.


----------



## Miner (27 January 2010)

*Re: nuke you need to change your attitude*



tigerboi said:


> this is the reason your struggling nuke...your attitude is not what bosses are looking for,ill do fifo but not for too long...it doesnt work like that.
> 
> bosses want can do people they can rely on not someone half arsed who spends half the day on the phone to the mrs.
> 
> ...





Interesting Tiger Boi and congratulations for putting a good work and being candid.

I hope you do recognise that with a pair of hands behind a giant truck after driving a long distance you need to protect yourself without getting fatigue.

I was however intrigued to see your response came to Go Nuke almost after 18 months he posted his email.

Any way not my problem and good to see you in ASF after pretty long time.


----------



## tigerboi (29 January 2010)

*Re: miner...I am a real professional driver*



Miner said:


> Interesting Tiger Boi and congratulations for putting a good work and being candid.
> 
> I hope you do recognise that with a pair of hands behind a giant truck after driving a long distance you need to protect yourself without getting fatigue.
> 
> I was however intrigued to see your response came to Go Nuke almost after 18 months he posted his email.




i didnt notice it was 18 months ago however its not personal at all its just the way work & business is.

as for my responsibilities as a professional driver no one needs to remind me of the best way to operate,i am a BFM driver,basic fatigue management, accredited to drive 14 hours a day but this job i do now i only run 4 1/4 hours each way.

ive never had an accident & or put one dirty side up,i am always very safety focused on my job pity i got to also drive for the few knumbskull card drivers who are determined to get themselves killed DOING SOME OF THE MOST STUPID THINGS YOU WILL EVER SEE ON THE ROAD.

checkout my youtube vid i uploaded today...tigerboin the hume

if your in sydney miner you can come for a ride to tarcutta one night with me if you like,show you how a real professional driver operates,not the image you get from the tv.

anyone in sydney want to see a real professional truck driver operate you can come along any night...just pm.any takers???...tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 January 2010)

*Re:tigerboi's truck,western star 550 cat*

miner heres the rig i drive every night from chipping norton to tarcutta & return.

day cab western star 550 cat 18 speed road ranger gross weight 65t
26m b double drop deck trailers.

took this pic the other morning after i backed my trailers in...tb


----------



## Miner (29 January 2010)

*Re: tigerboi's truck,western star 550 cat*



tigerboi said:


> i didnt notice it was 18 months ago however its not personal at all its just the way work & business is.
> 
> as for my responsibilities as a professional driver no one needs to remind me of the best way to operate,i am a BFM driver,basic fatigue management, accredited to drive 14 hours a day but this job i do now i only run 4 1/4 hours each way.
> 
> ...






tigerboi said:


> miner heres the rig i drive every night from chipping norton to tarcutta & return.
> 
> day cab western star 550 cat 18 speed road ranger gross weight 65t
> 26m b double drop deck trailers.
> ...




Dear Tiger Boi

Very impressive fitout and record.

I can not drive a truck so not trying to tell you how to drive a truck.

I am very pleased to see your record on safety. 

It is always heartening to see professional pride associated with the job you do and all the best mate. 

It is more rewarding to see that you also take interest in ASF and that makes it interesting.

I take your offer to ride on your truck on board. If time and circumstances permit in my visit to Sydney (I live in Perth) I will send you a PM. I will check with my insurance provider if my insurance will still hold good when riding a mighty truck (I am just stirring you and take it as a joke which I am sure you have plenty being a good trucky ) 

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## tigerboi (31 January 2010)

*Re:thanks miner*

hi miner yeah any time your in sydney ill show you a true professional driver,forget what you all hear on tv its bs.transport workers are 13 more times likely to die at work.

im very mindful of the fact if i dont do my job safely,myself & others can be killed,despite this many car drivers just cannot wait a few secs to let me straighten my trailers & or do very silly things.

5 out of 6 crashes involving a heavy vehicle IS NOT THE TRUCK DRIVERS FAULT.you are much more safer next to a truck than some numnut p plater doing 140 in an 80 with 5 of his friends...who he killed in vic only 2 weeks ago.

check out a few new on road yt vids from friday night...tigerboi

cheers mate...tb


----------

